# Convert PDF to Vector format



## dave_id

Is there anyway I could convert PDF's to vector image format? Thank you


----------



## cwwozniak

Do you know if all of the contents of the original PDF file are vector based or is some or all of the content bit-mapped?

Do the security settings of the PDF file allow you to select and copy all of the contents of each page in the PDF file?

Do you have any software for creating and editing vector based graphics?

FWiW, I have an old program call Deneba Canvas that can open PDF files and save them in various vector based file formats.


----------



## cwwozniak

David,

I received your Five PDF files via e-mail and converted them to Level 1 EPS files and WMF files. The converted files were ZIPped and sent as an attachment to my reply.

For those that want to follow along; opening the PDF files directly in Canvas dis not work correctly. All of the lines were really thick.

I opened the files in a full version of Adobe Acrobat, selected "All" and then exported as Binary Level 1 EPS files.

The EPS files opened correctly in Canvas. I then selected "Save As ... WMF" files.


----------



## lister

Open with Adobe Illustrator.

Saving as WMF will strip the vector art of bezier curves.


----------

